# New online Land Registry service for Spanish properties



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

A new online Land Registry Information Service has just been launched to help prospective overseas buyers of land and property in Spain. For a small fee they will do a land registry search and let you know the legal status and details of any legal problems associated with the property. The results will be translated into English for you.

Details here: https://buyingahouse.registradores.org//

Perhaps a kindly mod could put this onto the Useful Links thread too?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> A new online Land Registry Information Service has just been launched to help prospective overseas buyers of land and property in Spain. For a small fee they will do a land registry search and let you know the legal status and details of any legal problems associated with the property. The results will be translated into English for you.
> 
> Details here: https://buyingahouse.registradores.org//
> 
> Perhaps a kindly mod could put this onto the Useful Links thread too?


will do - very useful


----------

